# Master Cylinder or Brake Booster.. or replace both???



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

Here are my symptoms....
1) flashing brake light with beep on dash.
2) Fluid is FULL (to the top).
3) Brake pedal slowly moves to the floor when depressed hard.
4) VAGCOM is showing no codes in Engine or ABS Module
Im thinking its either the master cylinder or brake booster... Any thoughts? Should I just replace both to be safe? Should I check anything else?
Anyone have part numbers for a 02 GTI Master Cylinder or Brake Booster?


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

does your vehicle have esp?


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.screwedrado* »_does your vehicle have esp?

it has ASR, but I have it disabled via VAGCOM.


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

Master cylinders
With out esp
1J1614019
with esp
1J1614019C


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

Brake booster with ABS
1J1614106E
With ESP
1J1614106J


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*

Thanks for the info. Can I assume that ASR = ESP?


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (judoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judoGTI* »_Thanks for the info. Can I assume that ASR = ESP?

ETKA shows the year model you mentioned has electronic stability program, i would also change out the MC since your symptoms seem to indicate that


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Master Cylinder or Brake Booster.. or replace both??? (judoGTI)*

Anyone know about how much I can expect to pay for labor to get the Master Cylinder and Brake Booster replaced? Say both at a dealer and at a third party shop?
Beyond these parts and new fluid what other parts will I need?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.screwedrado* »_
ETKA shows the year model you mentioned has electronic stability program, i would also change out the MC since your symptoms seem to indicate that









2002 doesn't have ESP available. 2003, iirc was the first year it was available


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
2002 doesn't have ESP available. 2003, iirc was the first year it was available

Hmmm can someone verify this for me before I order parts?? Thx!


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
2002 doesn't have ESP available. 2003, iirc was the first year it was available

Well I don't go by memory, I go by ETKA, call the dealer and verify


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the easier way to tell is the dash board.
if it is blank, you don't have ASR/EDL nor ESP
if it has ASR button, then you don't have ESP
if it has a ESP button, then you have ESP
can't get any simplier. 2002 definitely does not have ESP as an option


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_the easier way to tell is the dash board.
if it is blank, you don't have ASR/EDL nor ESP
if it has ASR button, then you don't have ESP
if it has a ESP button, then you have ESP
can't get any simplier. 2002 definitely does not have ESP as an option


I thought 2002.5 added ESP when they introduced the 180 HP 1.8T and 200HP VR6???


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_

I thought 2002.5 added ESP when they introduced the 180 HP 1.8T and 200HP VR6???

it was not on the option list. I am pretty sure (95% sure) that 2003 was the first year for ESP (it was available across the board)


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
it was not on the option list. I am pretty sure (95% sure) that 2003 was the first year for ESP (it was available across the board)


Open up ETKA and you will see ESP is an option for 2002, thats if you have ETKA


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.screwedrado* »_

Open up ETKA and you will see ESP is an option for 2002, thats if you have ETKA









I have purchased my car in late 2002. It ESP was not available in 2002.
...and I have the Euro EKTA that covers 2003 also.


----------



## .screwedrado (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
I have purchased my car in late 2002. It ESP was not available in 2002.
...and I have the Euro EKTA that covers 2003 also.

I have ETKA 7, which covers europe, usa, africa etc, if you look up 2002 vw golf it shows the option with or without esp,


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.screwedrado* »_
I have ETKA 7, which covers europe, usa, africa etc, if you look up 2002 vw golf it shows the option with or without esp,









Have you tried looking up 2001? Does it say the same thing?
My EKTA 6 does.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (.screwedrado)*

Update, after doing a lot more reading on the forum, I know I do NOT have ESP. It may have been an option at time of purchase, but I am confident now I just have EDL and ASR, NO ESP. *whew*
==================================================
Well I went to the dealer and they had the same problem identifiying which master cylinder I need. They basically had to trace back to the ABS module to see if it worked with the master cylinder and they determined that I need the 
1J1614019C, but this part is replaced with the 1J1614019F. The 'F' cylinder is MUCH cheaper but they wont sell it to you until the 'C' version is sold out.
Just an FYI. Im going to order the C or F version and give it a go on an upcoming weekend....

Keep your fingers crossed...


_Modified by judoGTI at 10:13 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (judoGTI)*

just a tid bit







I had a 24v gti 2002.5 one of the first ones over here, and the car had ESP. so yes, 2002 can have esp.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (.***********)*

Update: Installed 1J1614019 master cylinder and the problem is solved. No more flashing brake light on the dash and the pedal is back to feeling firm and responsive.


----------

